# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ميدو77

## الحوشابي

*أنتظرنا صحف اليوم و لو العناوين . . . مالك اليوم ولا إعتمدت على شيبا و خلى بيك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا كولا الحاصل شنو يا اخوي ما توقف انت تقوم بعمل كبير جدا لكل رواد مريخاب اون لاين عارف الشغلة متعبة بس انت قدها يا غالي 

تخريمة 

تحياتنا عم الحوشابي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*جاوب لي عمنا الحوشابي سريع ياميدو
هو فاضي لكن ياعجبكو من الهناي 
ياميدو مالك مابديت كويس 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وين ابداعاتك اليومية يا ميدو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخونا ميدو اليوم شريتنا بالجد 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حبايبنا الغالين .. تحياتى لكم جميعاً ..
نأسف لعدم رفع الصحف اليوم نسبة لظروف خارجة عن الارادة ..

شكراً يا اونكل الحوشابى ولكل رواد اون لاين ..

ولكم العتبى حتى ترضو ..
*

----------


## الرايقة

*لا لا
لسه ماعرفناك كنت  وين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا كولا الحاصل شنو يا اخوي ما توقف انت تقوم بعمل كبير جدا لكل رواد مريخاب اون لاين عارف الشغلة متعبة بس انت قدها يا غالي 

تخريمة 

تحياتنا عم الحوشابي





منور الإبن عجبكو و التحية لك و من خلالك للرائع لميدو77
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

منور الإبن عجبكو و التحية لك و من خلالك للرائع لميدو77




تسلم يا غالى .. 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


شكراً يا اونكل الحوشابى ولكل رواد اون لاين ..

  ..



اونكل في عينك
ما تنبز 
...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

لا لا
لسه ماعرفناك كنت وين




ههههههههه موجووووووووووود
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ياميدو  الشاغل  بالك   شنو  (( موضع  خطير  بحياتي   قط  انا  مارايت    ظلموني   ليه  لييييييه   ان  ما  عملة   شي   غير  ال. . . . . . . .  وال ! ! ! ! ! ! ))
                        	*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*يا ميدو سبعتين شو الحاصلك .؟
يكون الفى بالى ........
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وعاد ميدو الرائع وعادت شمسه الذهب
*

----------


## بحاري

*نتمناك بعافية  يا ميدو ..


نتشة :

قلت لى اونكل  !

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وعاد ميدو الرائع وعادت شمسه الذهب



تسلم يا حبيب

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

نتمناك بعافية يا ميدو ..


نتشة :

قلت لى اونكل !






ههههههههههه .. يا كوتش بحارى مالك معاى ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميمى الصفوة
					

يا ميدو سبعتين شو الحاصلك .؟
يكون الفى بالى ........




هوووووووووووووى بطلى حركات ...
الفى بالك شنو ؟؟
*

----------

